# Health and Wellbeing opportunity Arbonne



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi 

I have been told about a Health and Wellbeing comapany over in Canada. They specialise in all botanical products which are vegan friendly. Can anyone tell me if they have heard about this and how big it is in Canada?

The company is Arbonne


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

we have that in Australia, im not sure about elsewhere but from my experience in Perth its your run of the mill, online/consultant only cosmetics like Avon or Nutrimetics.


----------



## HollyAnne (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi, yes there is arbonne in Canada, America , UK and Australia. 
The products are amazing and they offer a fantastic business opportunity too. Have you found somewhere to buy them? You have to go through a consultant to
Purchase. I'm from the UK but living in Australia and have contacts in Canada. I'm a consultant for arbonne so let me know if you need any help.
Thanks, holly


----------

